# Holster for Glock 21



## Rob_Watson (Jan 17, 2012)

Wanting to know what good belt holsters are out there for the Glock 21


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

The holsters from Glock are fully engineered and very functional. Light weight and durable. They look very Glock-like. Which is to say unconventional and made from an engineered plastic. But they work great and they cost about $15.00. So go there first. If you like it--then you are done. If you don't like it you are not out much money. My bet is that you will like it.

People pooh-pooh these holsters because they are made from injection molded resin. But the resin and design was _*engineered*_ by real molding engineers, and not designed by retired firemen, retired cops, or former saddle makers.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Rob_Watson said:


> Wanting to know what good belt holsters are out there for the Glock 21


 Holster for what use? Before you mentioned police duty, are you looking for a duty holster for a Glock 21 or a concealed carry holster for a Glock 21? Or maybe just a place to stick your gun while one the range?


----------

